# Germany 15-16-17 Bundesliga start



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 15, 2008)

Bayern Munchen v Hamburger SV

15/08/2008 19:30 BST
  1.60 3.75 4.75 All Bets (27) 
Bayer Leverkusen v Bor. Dortmund

16/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.95 3.25 3.60 All Bets (25) 
Bielefeld v Werder Bremen

16/08/2008 14:30 BST
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (25) 
Cottbus v Hoffenheim

16/08/2008 14:30 BST
  2.45 3.25 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Karlsruhe v Bochum

16/08/2008 14:30 BST
  2.05 3.25 3.25 All Bets (23) 
Schalke 04 v Hannover 96

16/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.55 3.75 5.20 All Bets (1) 
Wolfsburg v FC Koln

16/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.55 3.75 5.20 All Bets (25) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v VfB Stuttgart

17/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.55 3.20 2.50 All Bets (25) 
Eintracht Frankfurt v Hertha Berlin

17/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (24)


----------

